# A small foundry



## aphonopelma1313 (Mar 8, 2014)

A small but nice one:

1



Gate... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2



Blue... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3



11o'clock... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4



Sand colour... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

5



Rust... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

6



Old camera... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

7



Desk... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

8



Hole... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

9



Green... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

10



Storage... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

11



Build... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

12



Dark corner... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

13



Hall, full of stuff... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 8, 2014)

Excellent as ever, I really like the telephone.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 8, 2014)

Amazing it looks untouched,ace pics,thanks for sharing another amazing site.


----------



## Old No.13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Fantastic shots yet again.


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 8, 2014)

like that lots


----------



## ashutchy (Mar 8, 2014)

Great set, really enjoyed this one. Great atmosphere about the place captured beautifully in the pics. Thanks.


----------



## AgentTintin (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks like it closed yesterday! I keep saying this but I'm always amazed at European sites


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 13, 2014)

Very nice find and very nice pics as always


----------



## Plymouth_wells (Mar 15, 2014)

Great little find and great set of pics, as always. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pilot (Mar 15, 2014)

It looks like it did they day they left it for the last time. Lovely atmospheric shots. Thank you.


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 16, 2014)

*Great stuff! *


----------



## mookster (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm really really liking that!


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes, thx to all... It's a small one, but a lot of details in there. I think athmospheric is the right word...


----------

